# WTB Bear Delta-V



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

check eBay and be patient. I saw several Deltas on auction during last year .. and for reasonable price .. Almost nobody seems to be interested in old compounds, nowadays ...


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks, had 1 but let it go. Older the better


----------

